# Looking to Buy Morels!



## satdeb (May 16, 2013)

I'm looking to buy 3 lbs of fresh morels. I'm located in west suburb of Chicago. You can ship next day or I can pick up if you are near by. Please get in touch.


----------



## Dlb (9 mo ago)

satdeb said:


> I'm looking to buy 3 lbs of fresh morels. I'm located in west suburb of Chicago. You can ship next day or I can pick up if you are near by. Please get in touch.


----------



## Dlb (9 mo ago)

Can have some near chicago


----------



## Morels in Missouri (9 mo ago)

Best Morel mushroom for sale missouri follow this link to get some from Missouri morel mushroom 🍄


----------



## mushroomlover18 (9 mo ago)

Dlb said:


> Can have some near chicago


 selling morels? looking to buy. 3127229635. thanks!


----------



## Mullerkatherine66 (Dec 14, 2021)

I have dry morels for sale contact me at [email protected]


----------



## morelbiz (Dec 31, 2021)

I've posted this on another thread so just want to acknowledge that in case folks think i'm suspicious... I am not. 
I am only sharing again because of how great my experience was with Foraged. Highly, highly recommend ordering morels from them. It's direct from the foragers.. no middle man. you know exactly who you are purchasing from. best prices too.

Morels - Foraged


----------

